# Halloween Party Games for Kids, Teens and Adults



## SarahP

I run a party game site and come up with new Halloween games each year to our growing list of Halloween games. http://partygameideas.com/halloween-games/

Right now we have 80 Halloween party games and I still have a few more to add this weekend. Most of our Halloween party games are diy or inspired by walking through the Halloween store and checking out all the props. 

I also try to revise games so that they work for single player competition, relay and teams version. Thanks for checking us out at PartyGameIdeas.com

Sarah P


----------

